# [VmWare] impossible de charger les modules via /etc/init.d/

## gaga

Bonjour à tous,

Je galère depuis plusieurs jours à essayer de faire fonctionner Vmware sur ma Gentoo. Je vais tâcher de vous donner le maximum d'infos, mais n'hésitez pas à me proposer des pistes car je suis complètement bloqué.

Config :

 *Quote:*   

> $ uname -r
> 
> 2.6.27-gentoo-r8  (x86_64)

 

 *Quote:*   

> [I] app-emulation/vmware-modules
> 
>      Available versions:  1.0.0.15-r1 1.0.0.15-r2 1.0.0.23 {kernel_linux}
> 
>      Installed versions:  1.0.0.23(20:47:21 09/04/2009)(kernel_linux)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> [I] app-emulation/vmware-workstation
> 
>      Available versions:  5.5.9.126128!f!s 6.5.1.126130+i!f!s (~)6.5.2.156735+i!f!b!s
> 
>      Installed versions:  6.5.2.156735+i!f!b!s(20:53:39 09/04/2009)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> $ lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> acpi_cpufreq            8144  0
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge --config vmware-workstation
> 
> Configuring pkg...
> 
> Stopped all configured services on all networks
> ...

 

Alors le souci est le suivant :

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/init.d/vmware start
> 
> * Starting VMware services:                                                                                                         [ ok ]
> 
> *   Virtual machine monitor                                                                                                         [ !! ]
> ...

 

Il n'y a absolument rien dans dmesg qui a un rapport avec vmware (rien n'est écrit au moment du lancement du script /etc/init.d/vmware). 

Au niveau des logs, ce n'est pas glorieux : 

- /var/log/syslog   => y a rien en correspondance avec vmware

- /var/log/kernel.log  => y a rien en correspondance avec vmware

- /var/log/message  => y a rien en correspondance avec vmware

- /var/log/vncet   => j'ai rm le fichier puis j'ai fait un /etc/init.d/vmware restart et j'obtiens ça :

 *Quote:*   

> # cat vnetlib
> 
> VNLNetCfgGetAnswerInt32 - Value not found or failed to convert value to integer: null
> 
> VNL_Load - LOG_ERR logged
> ...

 

Evidemment :

 *Quote:*   

> # ls /dev/vm*
> 
> ls: ne peut accéder /dev/vm*: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
> 
> 

 

Par contre si j'insère les modules "vsock" "vmci" "vmblock" "vmnet" et "vmmon" manuellement, je peux démarrer vmware et la machine virtuelle, mais il me dit que /dev/vmnet0 (ou vmmachin en fct de "bridge", "nat", etc)  n'a pas pu être ouvert  (failed to open /dev/vm*)

Ce que j'ai déjà tenté de faire :

- réinstaller vmware et les modules (en supprimant l'ensemble des fichiers de conf / modules se rapportant à Vmware, du moins les fichiers dont je connais l'existence)

- installé un autre noyau (2.6.28.)

Il faut savoir qu'avant une manip X (je ne vois pas laquelle)  vmware fonctionnait à merveile.

Je suis maintenant totalement bloqué, je ne sais plus où chercher...  déjà j'aimerai pouvoir activer un genre de debug pour le script /etc/init.d/vmware  parce que juste me coller des [!!!]  ne m'aident pas du tout

Un idée quelqu'un ?

merci de vous être penché sur mon sujet   :Smile: 

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

J'etais parti pour t'aider en visualisant le contenu de /etc/init.d/vmware ...

Mais j'ai switché vers virtualbox y'a des plombes en fait ^^

Tout ca pour te dire qu'il me semble avoir eu regulièrement ce genre de problemes a chaque changement de kernel.

J'en ai deja beaucoup moins depuis (y'en a parfois faut pas rever).

1/ assure toi que le lien /usr/src/linux pointe bien sur les dernieres en date ( a priori oui puisque tu arrive a charger les modules)

2/ regarde si y'a rien a mettre a jour avec etc-update

3/ on peut voir le contenu de /etc/init.d/vmware ?

4/ euh ... a cours d'idée ...

+

----------

## gaga

 *Quote:*   

> J'etais parti pour t'aider en visualisant le contenu de /etc/init.d/vmware ...
> 
> Mais j'ai switché vers virtualbox y'a des plombes en fait ^^ 

 

de mon côté j'utilise vmware parce mes machines doivent aussi tourner sur Windows et MAC.... 

1/ aucun problème de ce côté

2/ il n'y a rien à mettre à jour (mais je suis entrain de "emerge -u world"... en espérant que c'est la bonne solution mais je n'y crois pas)

3/ 

 *Quote:*   

> # cat vmware
> 
> #!/sbin/runscript
> 
> # Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation
> ...

 

bon ben je vais une fois laisser la MAJ se terminer tranquillement, j'aviserais ensuite

J'ai également crée un autre topic en (mauvais) angais :  ici

----------

## gaga

bon ben la MAJ n'a rien changé. Je suis passé en python 2.6, et j'ai toujours les mm erreurs.

une idée ?

----------

## kwenspc

vmware... beuuuuh. Alors qu'on a de tout aussi bon voir bien meilleurs outils libres? Qemu/KVM! Y a un tas de frontend pour utiliser ça. Et KVM ça poutre! (si et seulement si tu as un cpu Intel qui supporte VT ou AMD qui supporte SVM  :Wink: )

----------

## gaga

très honnêtement je n'ai rien contre le fait d'utiliser un logiciel libre, mais la dernière fois que j'ai testé un simple XP sous qemu, j'avais régulièrement des plantages, et j'ai été très très vite hors de moi. De plus, à ma connaissance qemu ne permet d'émuler qu'un seul processeur, contre deux pour Vmware.

Voilà pour les grandes idées. Mais à cela s'ajoute encore un petit tas de babioles derrière qui font que je préfère aussi vmware.

Mais ça me fait penser que je dois encore tester VirtualBox pour une autre bidouille

J'aimerais tout de même régler mon problème avec Vmware, j'en ai besoin assez régulièrement

----------

## kwenspc

 *gaga wrote:*   

> De plus, à ma connaissance qemu ne permet d'émuler qu'un seul processeur, contre deux pour Vmware.

 

T'as pas retentés qemu depuis longtemps toi non?  :Wink: 

Qemu sait bel et bien gérer le multi cpu (SMP. Tu peux en mettre plus de 2 d'ailleurs). Soit émulation soit en virtualisation. KVM supporte très bien le SMP, en host comme en guests, cela va de soit. KVM n'est après tout que la partie kernel qui permet à Qemu de profiter de la technologie de virtualisation hadrwore. (Si tu as un CPU récent qui supporte la virtualisation hardware je te conseille d'utiliser KVM+Qemu plutôt que Qemu seul ou avec Kqemu). Qemu/KVM fournit aussi la fonctionnalité de snapshot etc...

Pour avoir fait un topo sur la virtualisation libre dans ma boite, pas mal de mes collègues passent à la solution KVM et ils en sont plutôt contents. (ils virtualisent des images windows XP justement). En plus qemu sait transférer une image vmware en une image qemu, donc tu n'aurais pas à partir d'un "from scratch".

Je sais tu dois te dire "il est chiant, je veux utiliser vmware". Mais retentes quand même le coup, avec un frontend (ça t'éviteras de te taper la ligne de commande qui, il est vrai, peut être rébarbative). Si ça se trouve ça résoudras tout et tu feras un utilisateur du proprio en moins. À ma connaissance, actuellement il y a peu de choses qui séparent les solutions proprios des solutions libres en virtualisation, vraiment.

...oui et si ça se trouve j'ai été tellement chiant que rien que pour ça tu vas vouloir rester sous vmware ^^'

----------

## gaga

oula !  ma base de connaissance est obsolète alors !!

si j'ai bien compris KVM remplace l'ex KQEMU  c'est bien ça ?  je sens que je vais me compiler ce module sur le champ....

il faut que je teste ça ce soir encore !  tu me proposes quoi comme frontend sympa ? (mm si la ligne de commande me fait pas spécialement peur)

si je peux quitter vmware je suis heureux   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

KVM ne remplace pas KQemu, KVM apporte le support de la virtualisation hardware pour qemu. En fait si tu as un vieux CPU qui ne possède pas le jeux d'instructions VT pour Intel ou SVM pour AMD alors KQemu reste de mise. Sinon c'est KVM d'office. Si tu as un CPU intel vérifies qu'il y a le flag vmx dans /proc/cpuinfo sinon pour amd c'est le flag svm.

Pour les front-end tu as qemu-launcher de préférence, qemulator (mais loin d'être stable...), virt-manager (maintenu par red-hat, pas mal pour ses fonctions client/serveur pour contrôler des vm distantes). Et il y en a un tas d'autres. Tu ne les trouveras pas tous dans portage, mais l'overlay sunrise pourra compléter.

----------

## gaga

ok merci pour les infos je vais tester

----------

## gaga

Je suis entrain de tester qemu mais c'est super lent !

 *Quote:*   

> qemu -cdrom 00_Data/07_Linux/Distributions/Ubuntu/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso -m 512 -boot d -localtime -smp 4
> 
> 

 

j'ai un Q6600, avec le support kvm pour intel chargé, mais pourtant c'est super lent...

 *Quote:*   

> # lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> tun                    12676  1
> ...

 

C'est normal ?  parce que là je retourne direct sous Vmware....

----------

## loopx

Le problème de module vmware, j'ai connu à un moment. Ca arrive quand tu change de kernel. Pour arriver à corriger le problème, il fallait vraiment chipoter :

- re-exécuter la config sans rien modifier

- recompiler les modules/vmware

franchement je sais plus, ctais vraiment lourd et oui, moi aussi j'utilise virtualbox maintenant  :Smile: 

Il me semble que si tu emerge les modules, la config pète et il faut refaire la config etc ... jouer un peu puis à un moment donné, hop, les modules voudront bien se charger  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *gaga wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'ai un Q6600, avec le support kvm pour intel chargé, mais pourtant c'est super lent...
> 
> 

 

T'as installés quelle version de qemu? Il te faut la 0.10 avec le use flag kvm

[edit] J'ajouterais qu'avec cette version il te faut installer un kernel >= 2.6.25 [/edit]

----------

## gaga

 *Quote:*   

> $ uname -a
> 
> Linux moi 2.6.27-gentoo-r8_Shuttle_SP35P2_Pro #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Apr 9 18:16:00 UTC 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 

 *Quote:*   

> [I] app-emulation/qemu-softmmu
> 
>      Available versions:  0.9.0!s!t 0.9.0-r1!s!t (~)0.9.1!t (~)0.9.1-r1!t (~)0.9.1-r2!t 0.9.1-r3!t (~)0.10.0!t (~)0.10.1!t {alsa esd gnutls kqemu kvm ncurses pulseaudio sdl vde}
> 
>      Installed versions:  0.10.1!t(20:54:47 14/04/2009)(alsa esd gnutls kqemu kvm ncurses pulseaudio sdl vde)
> ...

 

J'ai mm collé tt les USEflags (beurk pas propre) pour vérifier que j'avais rien oublié

Donc pour le moment, je suppose qu'il y a un pb... je regarderais ce soir si j'ai le temps et la motivation

----------

## kwenspc

 *gaga wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Donc pour le moment, je suppose qu'il y a un pb... je regarderais ce soir si j'ai le temps et la motivation

 

Pour kvm tu as compilé les modules via le noyau et son menuconfig ou avec le paquet kvm? avec le paquet kvm, dans ce cas à l'emerge de qemu il détecte pas que kvm est installé. Par contre via le noyau ça passe (il lit le .config pour ça). Faut donc créer les modules kvm via le menuconfig et pas via le paquet kvm.

----------

## gaga

je l'ai fait à travers menuconfig....

----------

## kwenspc

Dans ce cas faut vérifier si l'installation de qemu s'est faite comme il faut. L'ebuild est pas en stable après tout. fais emerge qemu-softmmu tu devrais voir au tout début la sortie du configure de qemu où il dit ce qu'il va supporter. entre autre: kvm. si c'est à no, c'est qu'il y a quelque chose qui déconne dans l'ebuild.

----------

## gaga

pff 

je viens de recompiler un noyau tout neuf version 2.6.29-r1. J'ai recompilé tout ce qui avait un rapport à qemu. J'ai mis les droits 777 sur /dev/kvm, j'ai ajouté l'utilisateur au groupe qemu

j'ai maintenant ça :

 *Quote:*   

> $ qemu -cdrom 00_Data/07_Linux/Distributions/Ubuntu/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso -m 512 -smp 4 -boot d -enable-kvm
> 
> failed to initialize KVM
> 
> 

 

 :Sad: 

et rien dans dmesg ni dans les logs

----------

## gaga

ok j'ai trouvé : l'option SMP ne passe pas avec KVM !!

donc on revient à ce que j'ai dit précedemment : on ne peut pas émuler plusieurs processeurs sur une même machine virtuelle avec kvm. Mais je dois dire que je suis tout de même bluffer par la rapidité de qemu avec kvm. ça barde du tonnerre.

Je pense donc rester sur qemu dans un premier temps !  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *gaga wrote:*   

> 
> 
> donc on revient à ce que j'ai dit précedemment : on ne peut pas émuler plusieurs processeurs sur une même machine virtuelle avec kvm. Mais je dois dire que je suis tout de même bluffer par la rapidité de qemu avec kvm. ça barde du tonnerre.
> 
> 

 

Oh alors ils auraient pas mergé tous le code dans qemu pour le support de kvm? Tu peux essayer, au pire, le paquet kvm. Tu vas avoir un outil appelé kvm, mais c'est l'exact réplique de qemu. Dans ta ligne de commande tu remplaces qemu par kvm donc. Kvm supporte bel et bien le SMP en host et en guest: http://kerneltrap.org/node/11775  si tu veux jusqu'à il y a peu l'équipe de kvm ont forké qemu (d'où l'ebuild kvm) puis depuis un certain temps ils remerge le code avec qemu. Sans doute que ce merge est pas complet du coup.

----------

## El_Goretto

http://virt.kernelnewbies.org/TechComparison

Bon, plus qu'à trouver comment convertir mon vmdk vmware-server en ... euh, qcow? (comme çà? c'est qcow compliant ça? (je kiffe trop ce nom  :Smile: ))

----------

## kwenspc

ouep avec qemu-img  faut juste jouer sur l'option -o ensuite pour choisir son format. (format qcow2 de préférence oui)

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, ok, c'est tout converti, kvm se lance bien, tout çà, mais fatalement le XP à l'intérieur lui il n'est pas d'accord et "BSODe" au démarrage.

Différence de matériel émulé (chipset, controlleurs & co), j'imagine... 

Bon ben j'aurais essayé.

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Différence de matériel émulé (chipset, controlleurs & co), j'imagine... 
> 
> 

 

Bah à partir de là tu dois pouvoir faire les même manips que lorsque te mets un XP sur un autre matos. démarrage sans échec et tout le toutim. Enfin... c'est loin tout ça. ^^'

----------

